# The Big Picture in BJJ.



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2002)

Any advice on getting the 'big picture' in BJJ? I know a lot of holds, escapes, etc. at this point but I feel like I'm missing a strategy of my own. I always go for a choke--that seems to be my strategy. My arms are strong enough that I've pulled off some chokes even when my position was so-so but I know this is no real strategy. I know I should try to pass the guard, and that if I'm cross-body I should try to mount if I can't get anything going, but--somehow an overall picture of how I want my game to proceed for me is missing. I think have a forest/trees problem.

Part of it is that I'm still uncomfortable with someone in my guard--my instructor says my legs are too tight and I'm working on that. When I wrestled in high school I had a simple goal--pin him!--but here there are chokes, armbars, legbars,...I end up playing defense a lot.

I've only been at BJJ for six months or seven months so I don't expect to be submitting blue belts every class but I still feel I need a better game plan.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 26, 2002)

Part of your problem maybe the in experience in BJJ. You mentioned that your wrestled previously, so I would work on control. Control in the gaurd, from the mount, knee on stomach, etc.  Everything will come of that, with openings presenting themselves.

Tony


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 26, 2002)

Somethings I try to do Arnisador, is wait a little, be patience with the guy you work with. The guy I have to Grapple is 285lbs, even if he makes a mistake he is strong enough to counter it. With him if I want to try an armbar, I will set him up with a choke. this usually gets him to push away, so he gives me his arm. Do the Opposite for choke. I also have troubles holding him in my guard. He drives his hips forward and with his weight it hurts my hips a lot. Most of my submissions come from the side mount. I prefer it with him because I can't get both knees down on the mount.
Bob


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 26, 2002)

Also:

You mentioned your legs being to tight for the guard. Do you use an open guard or a closed guard? or Both? I tend to stay with the closed guard because my legs are really tight as well.

Tony


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2002)

I can't keep them with an open guard yet, though the advanced students can often do it to me!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 26, 2002)

Arnisador, what method of passing the guard do they use on you.
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2002)

Overwhelmingly, standing up. Driving elbows into my thighs to break me open doesn't usually work, but standing up on me does.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 26, 2002)

Have you tried to do any of the sweeps? These are my terms, I hope you can understand them. 
1. Scissor sweep- From the butterfly guard, knee into stomach other leg on the outside of theirs, cut leg out as you push with the other.
2. Ankle sweep I also call this sweeping the horse in my Kempo class. As they stand up drop both knees into their stomach. Push straight back with the knees as you grip and pull both of their ankles. You should end up in the mount.
3. Switch-aroo  as the stand up sit-up into them and turn also should end up in the mount. I seen Carlos Newton do this type of sweep.
4. Push sweep as they start to stand up.
5. Handstand sweep- which is similar to the ankle sweep but you use your hands to help push yourself up.
6. Arm-inside sweep- As they start to stand up open guard, right hand will circle and hook his leg . Rotate your body to the leg you have hooked push with your right leg. Should end up in the mount.
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2002)

Ankle sweep is my main answer to it, or grasping the collar and dragging them back down. I have good arm strength and use that a lot--too much, surely.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Any advice on getting the 'big picture' in BJJ? I know a lot of holds, escapes, etc. at this point but I feel like I'm missing a strategy of my own. I always go for a choke--that seems to be my strategy. *



I'm not sure what you're looking for, but I'll put in my 2 cents.  When you find you're doing the same move a lot, put a restriction on yourself occasionally to completely avoid that move.  Since you like to choke them, next time you grapple, don't go for a choke, try something else.  A variation on that is to say that you'll only tap them out with 1 move, say an arm-bar from the guard.  Your entire match is spent trying to get into the move you want or try to get into it from a different position.

The same concept goes for positions.  Start from a postion that you're weak in.  If the guard is a challenge, start from there and see where you go.  That way you'll learn how to fight out of your weakness.

I also like to "play" with the other person too.  I'll continually try different moves, but don't complete them to a tap-out.  Once you're in position, give it up and let the other guy get out of it.  Then you can move on to something else.  This is kind of fun in that you'll get into some interesting postions that you have to either escape from or see if you could tap him from.

   WhiteBirch


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm not sure what I'm looking for either I'm afraid. Restricting myself from choking seems like a good idea.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Arnisador,
Maybe we can work out, sometime. I am looking for someone to workout with. My one partner is too big for me to try anything on. I am kinda in the same boat as you. It would have to be on weekends since I have to run my school also.
Bob :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

It would be good though work keeps me busy too. Hopefully I'll meet you at a seminar there or here before too long. I go about 215.

I have partners enough at my BJJ class--I just am not getting anywhere!


----------

